# Chanel, 10 wk old puppy rescue



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Little Chanel has been in Rescue for the past two weeks. She was dumped in a shelter due to a severe heart murmur. She has been to the heart specialist and had a second consult. She is now on meds to hopefully give her time to grow and get older before surgery is attempted. She only weighs 2lbs. So another little one needing our help again with more then the average medical needs. She is doing well on the meds, but it will become more difficult to keep her stable once she grows and the heart has to work harder. 
She is a real sweetheart from what the foster mom says. She will need a big heart surgery in her future.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

She should do well,I had a GSD that had a heart murmur,she was surrendered at 2.5 yrs old,too late to do surgery to help but meds helped her stage 4 murmur, she lived to be 12.7. Meds, careful diet, exercise and lots of love..


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is so cute, i hope she finds a home.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

How sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Edie, thanks for keeping us all up to date on all the rescues. My heart goes out to all of them.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet baby  . I keep feeling a pull on my heart to do more for fluffs in need financially. I'm thinking of maybe making dog pillows slipcovers, repurposing baby clothes into clothes for our fluffs.... or something and selling them to raise funds. It's not the worlds best solution, but hopefully I can think of some way to start donating more $. Heaven knows there's such a need out there and if we all do something small, it will amount to something huge.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, poor baby! I hope she finds a good forever home and does well with treatment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We cant place this girl until her heart surgery is done and she is as healthy as we can get her. So she will be fostered until that time.
I love the thoughts on how to help all Rescues. Please never think that a small donation isn't worth the effort or wont help. If a 1,000 people each gave $10.00 , look what you would have. So we appreciate any ideas to help the rescues. Just so many needing so much these days.
Hugs, Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

... and don't forget the purse sale! I may be contributing to that! 

Hugs and vibes. {{{{}}}}


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> Sweet baby  . I keep feeling a pull on my heart to do more for fluffs in need financially. I'm thinking of maybe making dog pillows slipcovers, repurposing baby clothes into clothes for our fluffs.... or something and selling them to raise funds. It's not the worlds best solution, but hopefully I can think of some way to start donating more $. Heaven knows there's such a need out there and if we all do something small, it will amount to something huge.


You are the best person ever:wub: thats amazing to do this!!!!


----------

